# My First Router Table



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I have been busy with the old Delta Table saw rebuild in my shop and I don't want any new projects right now. I saw this router table on craigslist and decided it would be a lot easier to buy than building one. And the price was right. This is an old Benchdog router table floor standing full size not bench model. I think it is one of the earlier ones. The guy threw in an PC694 router which was already mounted. I think it is only 1 3/4 hp router but I plan to use it unless I run into problems. I just did not want to start with a bench model. I was kind of thinking Grizzly but this package was about hundred more and I like the cabinet better.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't know a lot about router tables, but that looks pretty sweet to me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

You done well...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice find, Lee. Like Stick said "you done well".


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

You really got a good one Lee. I doubt you will ever need another one.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks like a nice setup , congrats Lee


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice set-up, congrats!!

I have a very similar table and fence from them--but mine has 2 drawers in the bottom. Just an FYI, your plate opening is probably the size that Rockler uses now (apparently many years ago Rockler had a bigger opening than most others, now slightly smaller). I added an extension to the back and mounted an Incra fence, but i've kept the Bench Dog fence as it's too nice to part with. 

earl


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

Nice find. Doesn't look as if its ever been used.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice table. Sounds like a good deal to me. I take it you checked it for flatness.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

greenacres2 said:


> Nice set-up, congrats!!
> 
> I have a very similar table and fence from them--but mine has 2 drawers in the bottom. Just an FYI, your plate opening is probably the size that Rockler uses now (apparently many years ago Rockler had a bigger opening than most others, now slightly smaller). I added an extension to the back and mounted an Incra fence, but i've kept the Bench Dog fence as it's too nice to part with.
> 
> earl


Drawers would be nice in my router table. I think the newer Bench Dog router tables have a divider in the bottom which allows drawers to be installed that I don't have. I was thinking maybe some kind of flipper on the bottom instead. Did you add a divider for the drawers?

PS
I just measured my plate and it is 8 1/4 x 11 3/4. I guess this is the Bench Dog standard size.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice find! 
You saved enough time to make a project with it and show us how well it works.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Good choice, look froward to the project posts.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a good deal but don't sell bench top models short. I like having one of each. Bench top models are usually higher and I like running small pieces up higher.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

coxhaus said:


> Drawers would be nice in my router table. I think the newer Bench Dog router tables have a divider in the bottom which allows drawers to be installed that I don't have. I was thinking maybe some kind of flipper on the bottom instead. Did you add a divider for the drawers?
> 
> PS
> I just measured my plate and it is 8 1/4 x 11 3/4. I guess this is the Bench Dog standard size.


And the Rockler standard size as well.

No divider in the lower part, but the sides were pre-drilled for the drawer slides. Drawers were simple on mine--the sides & back are stamped steel with a melamine front. Have held up very well (and they are full). I've toyed with the idea of removing the upper doors, and putting bit drawers on either side and adding a center door for access to the router. Would be a better use of the upper space.

earl


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Guys I just looked in the router case where the extras are but there are no router wrenches. What wrenches should I buy to change the bits on my new router table? Would one of those offset wrenches work for the lower nut? What size are the porter cable nuts? They are bigger than 1 inch.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Lee the wrenches are 1 1/8"


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

coxhaus said:


> Guys I just looked in the router case where the extras are but there are no router wrenches. What wrenches should I buy to change the bits on my new router table? Would one of those offset wrenches work for the lower nut? What size are the porter cable nuts? They are bigger than 1 inch.


Mike is correct, 1 1/8". I picked up a pair on the big auction site a few years ago. Stainless, laser cut, pictures don't do them justice. A few months ago i got a 1" and 1/2" from the same guy for my Dewalt RAS. Seller's ID is drmwood, i have no personal stake other than a satisfied buyer. He only has flat, but i like your idea of using one bent (that would not normally work for me as i use close to zero clearance inserts anyway.
earl


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I ordered a couple of wrenches from drmwood. Thanks greenacres2. His were harden steel. This will get me going until I can figure out how I am going to use the router table.

Oh I guess I need a starting pin also.


----------



## MLP (Feb 10, 2012)

Great looking router table!
I've been building one for about 6 months, but have to keep using it partly finished on projects that wifey wants!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

MLP said:


> Great looking router table!
> I've been building one for about 6 months, but have to keep using it partly finished on projects that wifey wants!


There's a fine line to walk there MLP--you have to do enough to keep her happy, always a right thing to do in life. But...you need to demonstrate enough limitation to "justify" the need to finish the table, add to the table, procure another router, add some bits, feed the habit, feed the habit more, etc. It's an art that i've not mastered but i'm getting better all the time!! 0

earl


----------

